# Daytime Swordfishing with Boobytrapfishingteam.com, Trip #3



## En Fuego

Well Gents - its that time again - pop the corn, open the beer and get settled in for Episode #3 of 2013. I will be your host and will be feeding you live updates from the Boobytrap as I receive them.

On this trip with Capt Ahab, we have Capt. Danny, Capt. Travis, Bkb64, Matt06 and Creeping Squid (sounds like an old Indian name - Jumping Shrimp, you and Creeping Squid take horse and go look for Tattonka). 

They are headed out and gearing up for EPIC TIGHTNESS.

They just got loaded down with a new box of Baitmaster's squid, and Matt has no doubt been up all night rigging them up.

Ahab has a brand new iPhone 5, so this should be good.

STAY TUNED!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Go gettum boys!!!


----------



## jgale

Get Tight Suckas! Can't wait to see what's on the menu for this trip :ac550:


----------



## Fordzilla06

Looking forward to the updates. Get tight suckas!


----------



## bkb7777

Well now I know how my dad felt when I broke the news to him that I was Goin fishin on the boobytrap last year.. Except I'm findin out on here.. Haha

Get tight suckaaaa!!


----------



## Mont

I hope y'all have a safe and productive trip. Get tight!


----------



## JamesAggie

Good luck fellas, be safe out there!! Lookin' forward to the updates. Get tight suckas!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Should be fun!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FISH TAILS

bkb7777 said:


> Well now I know how my dad felt when I broke the news to him that I was Goin fishin on the boobytrap last year.. Except I'm findin out on here.. Haha
> 
> Get tight suckaaaa!!


LMAO that is funny bro!!
Looking forward to the updates on this trip.


----------



## coastman

Good luck guys! Tear em up!


----------



## saltwater4life

Can't wait for some updates, MAYBE, just MAYBE, these reports will help this week go by by fast until next weekend when I can make it down to Galveston to go catch some trout! Get tight and stay tight Brett and BT crew!


----------



## Cody C

Subscribed... Good luck. 


Cody C


----------



## En Fuego

Well that didnt take long. They have not had a signal for a little while now, but on the first drop Danny landed his first sword!! The wind is blowing about 20 knots and there is a storm cell bearing down on them. - with many more daisy chaining on the radar.


----------



## En Fuego

Second Drop - seas have built up and it is pouring rain. Guessing Squidward is on at least ice cream sandwich number 3 by now.

whoops - while typing, Ahab just pinged me again - Drop number 2 and Brian is TIGHT!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Tight x2 already! Sweet! Can't wait for picks and video.....


----------



## En Fuego

This just in:
2 fer 2
Brian and Danny have released their swords
Getting set up for the 3rd drop
They got pounded pretty hard by the last storm cell


----------



## En Fuego

Just as a reminder to all, pics and video are impossible until the hit the dock 
Only texts and the occasional phone call
Clarification on that, even video is impossible for at least 3 days when Ahab is in charge of production and editing. Spielberg he is NOT!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good work on the updates Andrew!!!!


----------



## jgale

Congrats Danny and Brian! Keep the updates coming brutha!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Love the live reports. Y'all get tight sucka's!! Have a safe successful trip CONO!!!!:doowapsta

DL


----------



## dlbpjb

Hear we go again.... Good Luck!!!


----------



## jhbarc

*Get Tight Sucka's*

Here is a pic as they left the marina this morning.


----------



## SEA SLOT

En Fuego said:


> Just as a reminder to all, pics and video are impossible until the hit the dock
> Only texts and the occasional phone call
> Clarification on that, even video is impossible for at least 3 days when Ahab is in charge of production and editing. Spielberg he is NOT!


Now that is funny! Thanks for the updates


----------



## FISH TAILS

*3 for 3 Today!!*

Just got off the phone with Brett informed him of all the close calls today on the water. 
He said the day was pretty bouncy but they went 3 for 3 with Danny was able to catch a third this evening. :doowapsta
They just putting out the nite gear when I spoke to them! 
I know as long as he has been on land I would not want to be a swordfish tomorrow. 
The Bobytrap Fishing Team has got this going on yet again putting a few 2Coolers on their first Daytime Swordfish which means we have some Starburst video coming soon.:biggrin::biggrin:

I will post updates when I get them text have been hit or miss with me and EnFuego!!


----------



## saltwater4life

any updates? Anymore massive bluefins or manster swords?


----------



## jgale

Just got a text from Brett that they have been catching black fins and a couple nice dolphin just drifting around letting everyone get some sleep .. He's fixing to rally the troops and start sword fishin. Can't wait to see what's in store for today!


----------



## nelson6500

Here is the BT about to get tight yesterday


----------



## CAT TALES

I was just thinking..... Danny has been complaining about his back pains for about 3 weeks now. He must have stopped by to see one of those high dollar Freeport "massage therapists" before heading out! Or maybe the salt air fixed.....


----------



## matthewsart

I miss a day logging in and look at what I miss. Glad to see you guys finally got out. Hope you catch that monster. Good luck on your trip, and can't wait to see the video. Get Tight Suckas!!! dan:cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Monday on land blows!!*

Daytime Swordfishing here at the office on the Boobytrap Fishing Team thread is kinda slow today no updates from the Captain since this morning.
I do know that they wanted to try a few new things out so no telling when we will get an update.
Dan thanks for the peak on the bill I cannot wait to get that SUCKA up on the wall!!:bounce:
Lets hope they are getting some video footage of the trip. 
Never know they have The Supper Slam Angler aboard.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Living the dream!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

I haven't heard anything bout today's catch, but I did hear somebody lost a tooth or two last night. Travis and Danny were fighting over the last ice cream sammich!!


----------



## Disco Lady

CAT TALES said:


> I haven't heard anything bout today's catch, but I did hear somebody lost a tooth or two last night. Travis and Danny were fighting over the last ice cream sammich!!


CONO!!!!! :rotfl:Capt. Travis, has been hitting the gym and losing weight lately. Guess that ice cream sandwich fired :hairout:him up sucka!!!! Lol

DL :doowapsta


----------



## CAT TALES

Disco Lady said:


> CONO!!!!! :rotfl:Capt. Travis, has been hitting the gym and losing weight lately. Guess that ice cream sandwich fired :hairout:him up sucka!!!! Lol
> 
> DL :doowapsta


Don't fall off the wagon Travis!!!


----------



## maniacbiker

One of these days, I hope to have time and a boat to do what Capt. Ahab does. I have a hard time finding time to fish, and I am already 50. Can't get time off to even go see the grandkids right now


----------



## maniacbiker

I wish you the best of luck Captain. I have been following your posts since I have been here. Tight lines and get tight!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I assumed correct just got off the phone with Brett they let the swordfish rest today!!
Come to think of it, not even sure if he said they made a drop today.
I know he has been want to try some new equipment out so they decided to go slaughter the tile and grouper! Freezers are Empty!!
Maybe some of the new footage will be included in this trip video!
I have to say after talking with him I am really looking forward to the video now.
He was heading back to the sword grounds to setup and drift for night-timers!!
They were planning on staying out till Thursday but weather looks like might act up before then.
Will keep the updates coming in as they arrive!
Now it is TIME FOR TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

No sword drops today??!! I think he may be getting soft hearted. Or maybe he just got tired of hearing Danny complain about his back!


----------



## jgale

I sure hope they decide to drop for some swords today. This waiting all day for an update was killer  Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Get tight tonight sucka!


----------



## jhbarc

I just got off the phone with Bkb64 they are getting set up and are ready to 
GET TIGHT SUCKA'S!!!


----------



## jgale

jhbarc said:


> I just got off the phone with Bkb64 they are getting set up and are ready to
> GET TIGHT SUCKA'S!!!


Glad to hear it! Hope we get some reports today


----------



## jgale

Just got word that Brian is in the chair and strapped into a goodun! They have been out of signal and word is they are thinking it's a big ol girl! I'm hoping yesterday's relaxation may have given him some new strength in that cranking arm, cause it sounds like he's gonna need it 

I feel a little bad for him knowing the longer you are strapped into the torture chair unable to defend yourself the worse the pranks get. I take that back... I don't feel sorry for him anymore while I'm on land typing and he's tight with a sword!


----------



## CAT TALES

Put the whoopin' on em' Brian!!


----------



## jhbarc

*Tightness*

h: I cant wait to here this fish story. Come on Bryan get that fish in the boat.


----------



## En Fuego

Fish has been on for over 3 hours now - Bryan forgot sun screen and now has knees that look like a red solo cup!!! He's still fighting her!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

En Fuego said:


> Fish has been on for over 3 hours now - Bryan forgot sun screen and now has knees that look like a red solo cup!!! He's still fighting her!!!!


Thats funny.......i remember my knees burning!!!!!
I can't wait to hear / see this fish!!!


----------



## En Fuego

Update
Almost 4 hours now
Fish still on the line
Ahab is estimating in the 300's
Capt Travis says he is thinking in the 400's


----------



## jhbarc

Four and a half hours and the fish is in the boat. Its a big fish Bret said they have a nickel in the boat. Just got off the phone with Bryan. He is wore out. "very Big Fish"


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I bet 400+ if they have been on the line that long!!!!!! 
But what do I know, Ive only caught two! 
Like Im sort of an expert of something! NOT.....


----------



## jgale

Can't wait to see the pics of this mule!! I wonder if they will head in for a weigh in or stay and fish?!? The weather is right to keep on em!!


----------



## jhbarc

They want to put it in a bag and continue fishing. to put it in a bag and continue fishing.


----------



## En Fuego

Update
Fish (most of it anyway) is in the boat!!
108" to the fork!!!!


----------



## jgale

Holy %^%#*!! Congrats guys! That's a MULE! I can't WAIT to see the pics.


----------



## bkb7777

Haha that's awesome the new state record sword will be in my name..  lol I just hope he leaves the sr off.. Lol 

Well mr Dan is Goin to have a very large bill comin his way..


----------



## jhbarc

Congats Bro that is a PIG


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Plug it!!*

I text Brett and told him it wouldn't be the first State Record he plugged so they needed to PLUG that SUCKA!!:doowapsta:doowapsta
I wanted them to keep fishing we have a thread of Daytime Swordfishing From The Boobytrap Fishing Team to keep up with!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I actually hope they bring it back and weigh it!!! 
Would love to see their name in the books!
They deserve it!
ESPECIALLY if its that big!!


----------



## rsparker67

WOW!!! what a monster!!! Im with you Mickey and would love to see it weighted! A nickel??? thats insane


----------



## En Fuego

UPDATE:
Ahab has that big pig in a bag - the Texas State record will fall in 2 days.
Travis hooked up again, landed and released a 150#, and they are dropping again.

This Team BoobyTrap Swordfishing update was brought to you by WestBurchell, Inc. If you need IT or Engineering help, perm or contract, please call WestBurchell at 281-831-6730.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Lmao! 
Andrew this ain't the 3 letter network update!


----------



## jhbarc

Outstanding!!! Boobytrap Fishing Team is setting the bar a little higher each trip.


----------



## jgale

Glad to hear they plan on weighing that pig!


----------



## jgale

Just got word in they are already getting bit again! Sounds like found a new hunnee hole!


----------



## jgale

Danny is now tight on a nice one  hey Joey I sure hope that massage helped his ailing back cause its gettin a workout!!


----------



## En Fuego

We now interrupt this program to bring you the following update.

Immediately after releasing Travis' fish, they dropped again, and Danny hooked up - again.

This update was brought to you by "The Potlicker Harpoon". Do you suffer from some POS fishing 100' off your bow at a location that you showed him a day earlier? With it's new patten-pending explosive dart, one well placed throw below the waterline with the Potlicker Harpoon and faster than you can say "Cuddly Cabin" that chump goes from a PITA to a FAD.

*The Potlicker Harpoon!!*

We now return you to your previously scheduled program.


----------



## saltwatersensations

En Fuego said:


> We now interrupt this program to bring you the following update.
> 
> Immediately after releasing Travis' fish, they dropped again, and Danny hooked up - again.
> 
> This update was brought to you by "The Potlicker Harpoon". Do you suffer from some POS fishing 100' off your bow at a location that you showed him a day earlier? With it's new patten-pending explosive dart, one well placed throw below the waterline with the Potlicker Harpoon and faster than you can say "Cuddly Cabin" that chump goes from a PITA to a FAD.
> 
> *The Potlicker Harpoon!!*
> 
> We now return you to your previously scheduled program.


HUH?


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like the bite fired up this afternoon!! That harpoon sounds like a fine idea. 

You should call it the p o o o n licker!


----------



## Sight Cast

All these inside jokes.....????...


----------



## CAT TALES

Sight Cast said:


> All these inside jokes.....????...


Oh. That was a joke?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Sight Cast said:


> All these inside jokes.....????...


you betcha!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Last update Danny was still on his fish at a little over 2 hours! 
We shall see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I am having sympathy pains in my right arm!!!!!
ugggggg, those boys have to be tired!!!


----------



## matthewsart

No news for this morning? Glad to here you guy's caught a giant. Can't wait to see pics of this monster.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

You guys are amazing! 
Can't wait for the video and pictures. 
Of course the weigh in of the new State Record!


----------



## bkb7777

Any new updates? and are they coming back in today or tomorrow? Im thinkin about making a trip down to the marina


----------



## En Fuego

We now interrupt this thread to bring you the following update....

Danny's fish fought for 2 hours and it was a NICE one - made it to the leader and then spit the hook. They are now on a tilefish meat run that is making "Fish Tails" Josh foam at the mouth.

The good Capt Ahab has provided us with updates on the size of the fish he is bringing in.....but I'm not gonna tell ya! That is his thunder and I'm not gonna steal it! All I will say is that this pig is in the bag, and the BT has already plugged one on a previous trip that would have broken the record, so.......
They are headed in tomorrow.

This update has been brought to you by Googan's Anonymous: _Do you only get a chance to fish every so often? Do you annoy commercial fishermen and long liners by having the audacity to be on "their" ocean? Can you do a really bad Boston accent? If you answered yes to any of these questions, you are not alone. Googan's Anonymous is here to help. Hi, my name is Andrew, and I'm a Googan._

We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## CAT TALES

That's awesome!! I can't wait for the whole story!


----------



## CAT TALES

I just got a text that they have plenty of swordfish now. They are gonna troll for a while and see what jumps in the boat....


----------



## jgale

You r such a tease! While I realize why you want them to post it up, I'm also selfish and wanna know now


----------



## matthewsart

FYI, I painted a swordfish bill from a sword that measured 106" and it weighed 612 lbs. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## jhbarc

*WOW*



matthewsart said:


> FYI, I painted a swordfish bill from a sword that measured 106" and it weighed 612 lbs. Can't wait to see this one.


Just WOW!!!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*word*

word on the street is that they need the scales.


----------



## bkb7777

jgale said:


> You r such a tease! While I realize why you want them to post it up, I'm also selfish and wanna know now


x2


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just got word from Brett that Danny said only thing that would make the trip better was to catch a Blue Marlin! 
They are going give it a go for 20 minutes then head in!
I sure cant wait for the video it should be EPIC with the toad in a FISH BAG!
GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!


----------



## CAT TALES

I can't even catch bait in 20 minutes!


----------



## matthewsart

FISH TAILS said:


> Just got word from Brett that Danny said only thing that would make the trip better was to catch a Blue Marlin!
> They are going give it a go for 20 minutes then head in!
> I sure cant wait for the video it should be EPIC with the toad in a FISH BAG!
> GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!


That means we will find out how big the fish today, yea!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I heard back video should be insane they just released their second Blue Marlin in less than 15 minutes!
Danny and Travis were the anglers Brett said the fish were hot!! 
Nothing like fishing aboard The Boobytrap SUCKAS!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

That's nuts!!


----------



## jgale

FISH TAILS said:


> I heard back video should be insane they just released their second Blue Marlin in less than 15 minutes!
> Danny and Travis were the anglers Brett said the fish were hot!!
> Nothing like fishing aboard The Boobytrap SUCKAS!!!!


Unfreakinreal!! Can't wait for video and pics!!


----------



## Over the Edge

Hands down the best in the business! Epic is so commonplace for the Booby Trap.


----------



## Hotrod

Good deal!


----------



## Fishdaze

Just,,, WOW!!!

They make it sound easy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT TALES

The suspense is killin' me!!!!


----------



## En Fuego

Oh guys - this one is a beast!!!

I have pics!

I'll let the bidding start a 5 greenies.


----------



## En Fuego

OH, and for the feller the other day that was asking about what squid to buy, you are about to see ENORMOUS proof why Ahab uses and endorses exclusively BaitMasters.


----------



## nelson6500

Congrats to the boobytrap, its a beast.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh Lordy, I can't believe my eyes!!!
Wait till you see this one boys!
Get ready to shart you pants!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yams

Good job Capt. Holden. Making it look easy, as usual.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

En Fuego said:


> OH, and for the feller the other day that was asking about what squid to buy, you are about to see ENORMOUS proof why Ahab uses and endorses exclusively BaitMasters.


Send me a truckload!!
We trolled the Baitmasters pre-rigged ballyhoo 10 miles at 8 knots on Monday and it never blew out! No kidding!
Two witnesses to prove it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FISH TAILS

Here you go fellas it is a monster 24 hours later just shy of a nickel!!
This fish weights 493#s
The Boobytrap Fishing Team finally brings the Nee State Record to the scales!








The Angler was Bryan Barclays!


----------



## wacker

Way to go capt, Thats a donkey for sure! congrats!


----------



## mudcatz71

wow.. congrats fellows


----------



## saltwatersensations

Way to Go! That is a beast.


----------



## rsparker67

Awesome fish. What a monster


----------



## matthewsart

Congrats, Booby Trap Fising Team on the new state record swordfish. I hope I get to handle that sword bill.


----------



## danmanfish

way to go Boobytrap.. thats a stud there.. should have put Travis on the seat for that one.. lol..  congrats


----------



## CAT TALES

Congrats everyone! Looks like another weekly trip of a lifetime!!


----------



## FishingAggie

WOW!


----------



## trapper67

Congrats. Job well done.


----------



## doughboy361

That's a beast. Congrats!!!!


----------



## s2kteg

Congrats that is a beast


----------



## DRILHER

Congrats Brett, Jeff and crew awsome fish! See you left room for the 500#er to try for. Going to be an exciting summer now that winds are letting up some.

You guys are the best at it for sure


----------



## Jolly Roger

freaking awesome as always


----------



## maniacbiker

Awesome catch. Congrats.


----------



## Disco Lady

Pretty work Booby Trap and crew. That's a nice one sucka's!!!!:brew2::brew2::brew2:

DL


----------



## Wompam

*Epic*

Way to go, congrats AHAB , Jeff & crew, keep up the great work!!


----------



## fowlfisher

What an awesome fish and thanks for letting us follow along with you.


----------



## Savage Rods

Nice job, that thing is a beast


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Great fish guys. Congrats


----------



## Hunter

Congratulations. Glad to see you grease a big one and take the record.


----------



## livegoodlife

Thanks for setting the bar higher...Congrats to Brett and BT team.


----------



## CAT TALES

I wanna hear more about the TWO marlin released in 20 minutes!!! That had to be awesome!!!!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Very Impressive! Thanks for sharing! Badd *** Keep on fishing!


----------



## sea sick

matthewsart said:


> FYI, I painted a swordfish bill from a sword that measured 106" and it weighed 612 lbs. Can't wait to see this one.


Not talkin trash by any means,but its crazy the weight difference when comparing the fork length. I bet that 612 looked like a tub !!!


----------



## jakers

*sweeeeeet*

Way to go Brett and Jeff!!!! Nice work for sure....You guys are setting a fine example of how to get it done in style!!!!!!

Cheers.


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like this video is gonna be one of the best of the Booby Trap!!! 

I think a few pics may be coming soon. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## coastman

Good job guys! That's a nice sword!


----------



## bkb7777

Heres a few pics that really show the size good..


----------



## bkb7777

The bills almost taller than capt Ahab lol


----------



## Wompam

Wow, imagine if it was pre spawn with a full belly


----------



## Mikeyhunts

bkb7777 said:


> The bills almost taller than capt Ahab lol


Certainly better looking! 

Even with big ole dent in his forehead!
I bet they made sure that sucka was asleep before they let their guard down!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bkb7777

Mikeyhunts said:


> Certainly better looking!
> 
> Even with big ole dent in his forehead!
> I bet they made sure that sucka was asleep before they let their guard down!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


LMAO I bet bc it surely would have repaid the favor..


----------



## Hotrod

What a trophy! Congrats guys! Job well done

I like all the battle scars on the transom!


----------



## Mont

A big congrats to Brett and crew. Awesome.


----------



## wampuscat

Looks like another fun trip!! Congrats on the sword!! Big un!!! Must be pert near nap time.


----------



## bkb7777

channel 13 news on next

still hasnt played at 10:20

There it was


----------



## C. Moore

That is awesome, I just saw it on channel 13 news. Great Job! Congrats on the new record.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the cool replies.. Most of the trip we had no signal.. I'm fixing to start loading some pics can't wait to get this video up.. Lots of fun and great times this trip for sure.. We have been trying some new stuff targeting the bigger swords and it really coming around.. I hope all the footage comes out we have tons of underwater and in the boat footage of the daytime swordfish and the couple of marlin.. We ended up with 7 swordfish and a couple blue marlin on the way in today.. The guys filled the boat with Big Dolphin, tilefish, wahoo, tuna, and grouper.. What a blast.. It was our first time fishing with Brian and Danny those are some great guys... Sure have net some good people thru 2cool and the Swordfish Seminar... I think this may be some of our best action footage ever can't wait to get it up.. Congrats again Brian on your monster sword and new Texas State Record! You earned that sucker for sure.. Danny wish we would have gotten yours that one may have been there or a close second, next time my brother.. Travis, Jeff, and Matt enjoyed it as always and can't wait to get back out.. Thanks guys for posting all this stuff it was a blast once again.. I'll get some pics up in a few minutes if they will load here at the house.. Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kosta

All good things for those who work hard at what they love to do. Congrats guys. Bet the ride in was fun!


----------



## manwitaplan

Congrats to the whole crew. Just saw it on channel 13 and immediately came here to see more photos.

You guys are doing work son!


----------



## saltwater4life

Truly unreal, every single trip it seems like Brett and Jeff (and now matt) takes a crew and out does themselves .But EVERY single time, the next trip they out do the trip before. It's never ending for the BT crew. It's not by luck that's for sure, truly the master of the sport of swordfishing, well bill fishing for that matter. Bravo you guys, bravo.

You guys seriously need a tv show, I'd be stuck to the tv religiously to watch it! 

S4L


----------



## Blueshoes

One of these days...... one of these days :/

until then maybe i can get an autograph, might bring me luck or something


----------



## Cat Daddy

What an awesome trip!!!!!
It was my first daytime sword and first blue marlin!
Brett and crew were awesome! The BoobyTrap is a awesome boat!
That girl can backdown on a marlin faster than my boat can go forward!!!
I am guessing it helps to have a bad ***** captain like Brett and Jeff that can handle her like true professionals! Matt is a great kid, seems like he was born on the Booby Trap. 
I had the pleasure to fish with Travis also, that guy really knows his stuff and is fun to fish with! Brian was a animal in the chair during the fight!
I just want to say thanks again to Brett and crew for a remarkable trip!
GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!!!


----------



## matthewsart

sea sick said:


> Not talkin trash by any means,but its crazy the weight difference when comparing the fork length. I bet that 612 looked like a tub !!!


I never saw the fish myself but have a picture somewhere i'm looking for and will post later. I'm no expert in guessing weight, but it is a fat pig.


----------



## Team SeaDrifter

That's a holy moly!!


----------



## capttravis

What an awesome trip!! Glad to have been a part of it...if the blue marlin video looks anything like it did from the fighting chair, it will be incredible...that fish spent the entire fight (all 3 -4 minutes of it) out of the water jumping and grey hounding...enjoying fishing with the boys Brett, Jeff and our new addition Matt did an outstanding job this go round...really enjoyed meeting and fishing with both Danny and Bryan...Bryan was a beast on the reel for 4 hours catching the big one and Danny, I am sorry I was picked to throw you in the water after your first Blue but it sure was fun doing it  Great times and made some good memories on this one for sure....Get Tight Suckas!!!


----------



## jgale

Congrats guys! That is one hell of a trip and one hell of a sword!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Sounds like another great trip! Congrats on the monster sword and the Blue's. Great job!


----------



## luna sea II

Congratulations guys... that's one hell of a fish!


----------



## buzzard bill

*Congrats To All*

I love seeing how consistently you guys produce excellent results and, make it look easy. Congrats to all.


----------



## tpool

Congrats guys! What a fish!!!

T-BONE


----------



## matthewsart

sea sick said:


> Not talkin trash by any means,but its crazy the weight difference when comparing the fork length. I bet that 612 looked like a tub !!!


I'm not here to take anything away from what Capt Ahab and the Booby Trap crew accomplished. That is a monster. What they did I'm sure will be repeated more than a few times this year. Get Tight Sucka's!!!

This is a friend of mine who caught this off florida last year. He is laying in the photo and he is 6'2". And let me tell you, it had a very big and heavy sword.


----------



## CAT TALES

That is a FAT fish Dan! 

Well...the good news is that the Booby Trap crew doesn't have to worry about me breaking their record. I don't think that fish would fit in my boat!! But I wouldn't mind trying!


----------



## Jfreeman

Congrats on a great fish. I have a feeling y'all will catch an even bigger fish this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a little test video of the trip.. I will have the full video up ASAP.. We have some footage of the swords, marlin, wahoo and a lot more should be our best video ever! Can't wait to get it done.. This is only a test LOL.. Thanks again for all the super cool replies!!! Brett/Capt.Ahab and www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod

Heres a pics.. Congrats again Brian!!! Capt. Ahab

Ill post a lot more when I get a few minutes.. Been swamped ..


----------



## bkb7777

You can see a big difference in the fish from when it was caught vs weighed.. it lost alot of weight..


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome clip bro! I can't wait for the video!!


----------



## snapperlicious

Nice job guys! This one is gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## landlokt

Cat Daddy said:


> What an awesome trip!!!!!
> It was my first daytime sword and first blue marlin!
> Brett and crew were awesome! The BoobyTrap is a awesome boat!
> That girl can backdown on a marlin faster than my boat can go forward!!!
> I am guessing it helps to have a bad ***** captain like Brett and Jeff that can handle her like true professionals! Matt is a great kid, seems like he was born on the Booby Trap.
> I had the pleasure to fish with Travis also, that guy really knows his stuff and is fun to fish with! Brian was a animal in the chair during the fight!
> I just want to say thanks again to Brett and crew for a remarkable trip!
> GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!!!


 Atta boy Matt!!! Proud of you son


----------



## CAT TALES

The news is all over this fish story!!! It was on at 5 o'clock on 2 & 13. It will be on channel 13 at 6pm & 10pm...Also on 2 & 11 tonight too, I think. Congrats Fellas!!!


----------



## jt1119

Just saw that. They were saying it is being looked into as the biggest caught off texas. A big congrats fellas! Awesome!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great news Coverage!!!!
Just saw it on TV!! 

Good job Suckas!!!


----------



## rsparker67

broadonrod said:


> Here is a little test video of the trip.. I will have the full video up ASAP.. We have some footage of the swords, marlin, wahoo and a lot more should be our best video ever! Can't wait to get it done.. This is only a test LOL.. Thanks again for all the super cool replies!!! Brett/Capt.Ahab and www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Get Tight Suckas!


Hurry up with the full video!!!! I've watched the tease to many times now! 
The (.)(.)trap is on fire and congrats again on the state record


----------



## matthewsart

What is your local channel there. I'm in s. florida and hopefully can watch it on the net. Get Tight Sucka's!


----------



## CAT TALES

matthewsart said:


> What is your local channel there. I'm in s. florida and hopefully can watch it on the net. Get Tight Sucka's!


NBC is channel 2. Abc is 13. CBS is 11.


----------



## bkb7777

what time on channel 2 and 11? 10pm?

Is it the same story as last night?


----------



## CAT TALES

Watch all three channels at 10.  They had an interview with Jeff and Matt on the one I saw. They did a great job representing the Booby Trap!!


----------



## bkb7777

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=9129985&syndicate=syndicate&section


----------



## bkb7777

I like how jeff says he was CHEERING him on lmao


----------



## dn17

Congrats Brett & Jeff, you two are one hell of a team.


----------



## BKB64

*Thanks Brett*

Thank you Brett for an awesome fishing trip that I will never forget!! Thanks also to Jeff, Matt, Travis and Danny. WOW what a trip!! I had no idea what I was in for when I got up Sunday morning. I had stayed on my boat Saturday night to rig lures and leaders and the plan was to run the boat Sunday morning and head home. Thanks for the change of plans.. I had a great time, caught a fish of a lifetime, learned a lot and got a heck of sun burn. Thanks again my brother!! I will enjoy the record you and the crew helped me achieve while it lasts knowing that when it falls, it will come in on the Booby Trap!!


----------



## sea sick

Nice trip out, I wouldn't be surprised if you broke it next trip out again.


----------



## En Fuego

Brett and crew just have it dialed in like nothing I've ever seen.

Congrats to a worthy crew.

Folks will chase this record for a lifetime!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters

Great job guys.


----------



## matthewsart

Found it. Very cool Brett. Way to go, one more of many to come, for the record books.
Get Tight Suckas!!!

http://www.click2houston.com/news/p...rmen/-/1735978/20459262/-/pq05nn/-/index.html


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Great job guys, that's one big fish!
I just have one question.... Are we going to see a state record starburst? Lol


----------



## Chase This!

Congratulations, fellas. Absolute monster and the one we all have dreamed about. Nothing like setting the bar at a nickel fish for the next record. Well done.

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod

What a great trip once again! Great guys, great weather, and new friends! I have been tied up all day with out time to post much but have a lot coming ... S much as we love Swordfishing I have always kept my love for blue marlin and man the guest anglers got some great blue marlin footage olong with incredible swordfish footage.. I have been going thru some of the videos and have no idea how I am going to fit this trip into 15 minutes... Travis throwing Danny in the water took up a full minute lol! The crew was near drowned on the back deck with the 2 blue marlin and video came our great.. We tore the scupper off the starboard side backing up on the second blue nothing a little fiberglass won't fix.. The live well and a/CSS shut down and Jeff went swimming again in the cockpit.. Our new mate Matt is really good on the wire.. He wired a couple daytime swordfish and a blue marlin on this trip and he is good at it for sure.. That's my job he is trying to steal! Lol... I ran the boat on the blues and Jeff as always ran the boat on the swords perfectly! Jeff is not only the best Nooby Trap team member we have ever had but a first class individual ... Travis and I talk about that everyday.. Havingatt as the new mate on the boat has just made the team better.. He is fired up and in the game like he is bleeding Nooby Trap blood ... That's what it takes and without these guys Travis and I would not be able to reach the goals we shoot for.. The guest anglers like Brian and Danny show their character by supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar in a big way each year supporting our Everyday Heroes and because of there efforts and sacrifices great folks like those guys are always welcome .. All the guys that have fished with us this season have been met thru 2cool and the Texas Swordfish Seminar and all have really be one true friends.. Super great memories, and great times for sure... Congrats again Brian on your first billfish and Texas State Record sword.. That six pounder I thought was going to whip ya lol.. That mickle fish just made ya mad! Danny congrats on your first blue marlin! Travis congrats on your number what ever your on swords and blues lol.. Your an animal bro!

I'll get a ton of pics up soon.. I took around 100 pictures of the Big Sword before we decided it was hooked so deep.. And lots of other cool pics along with the video ASAP... Thanks again EVERYONE for the super 2cool replies and thanks Mont for making this possible here on 2coolfishing.com ... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

Chase This! said:


> Congratulations, fellas. Absolute monster and the one we all have dreamed about. Nothing like setting the bar at a nickel fish for the next record. Well done.
> 
> Brandon


Thank you Brandon. Congrats on that's monster cheachada lol just kidding that was funny.. Thank you Capt. Ahab


----------



## capttravis

I couldn't hold this pic any longer...Here is a pic of Ahab at peace


----------



## HogsNDogs

So I take it Brett hooked it and reeled it in..... I'm glad he had better luck than his Sunday - Tuesday trip of 0-0 for swords when he claimed to everyone at surfside he just went for a snapper trip after cutting off my drift at the 130 rock to "catch bait" the preceded to set out the LPs....


----------



## capttravis

HogsNDogs said:


> So I take it Brett hooked it and reeled it in..... I'm glad he had better luck than his Sunday - Tuesday trip of 0-0 for swords when he claimed to everyone at surfside he just went for a snapper trip after cutting off my drift at the 130 rock to "catch bait" the preceded to set out the LPs....


Dude go crawl back under whatever rock you crawled out of...


----------



## aggieangler09

Awesome job guys!!! That is one amazing fish and unbelievable footage as well. Gets me even more fired up to get back out there!!

Grant


----------



## En Fuego

Wow - what a douche


----------



## En Fuego

2 posts - what a coward - cmon you whiney ***** - show your true colors!!
You obviously have an axe to grind. Why be a coward?

Wait - I just saw your OTHER post about Bowfishing in Buffalo Bayou - what an idiot.


----------



## HogsNDogs

Come on the record has Bern broken many times and he hasn't even walked off the boat to see the fish....


----------



## broadonrod

HogsNDogs said:


> So I take it Brett hooked it and reeled it in..... I'm glad he had better luck than his Sunday - Tuesday trip of 0-0 for swords when he claimed to everyone at surfside he just went for a snapper trip after cutting off my drift at the 130 rock to "catch bait" the preceded to set out the LPs....


We caught bait and went to sleep.. The LP was catching bait we use for daytime Swordfishing .. And no it was 300 lbs of grouper and tiles we caught not snapper I'm taking it you didn't catch anything.. It will be ok just keep trying my friend ... Better luck next time .. Be happy my brother the 130 is a good place to get one just keep trying


----------



## En Fuego

Gutless coward - hiding under a pseudonym - that's a big word that means a different name than your original one ya douche.

What were you doing at 130 - bowfishing for chubs?

Sorry Brett - I don't suffer fools as well as you are forced to at times.


----------



## broadonrod

HogsNDogs said:


> Come on the record has Bern broken many times and he hasn't even walked off the boat to see the fish....


I've seen plenty of records.. Just decided to bring another one home


----------



## HogsNDogs

Ohhhh I'm sorry I don't post on here maybe its because I'm catching blue suits all the time instead of talking about fishing.....


----------



## HogsNDogs

Just a warsaw, a few blues and some tuna. I'll be out there again Friday thru Sunday.....


----------



## broadonrod

Gnight... I'm out.. The cockaroaches come out after dark


----------



## HogsNDogs

Just ask Moon what was cleaned by the "Customers"


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Gnight... I'm out.. The cockaroaches come out after dark


Me too...however, my body is stuck on Booby Trap time...


----------



## bkb7777

Is this Poe in disguise?


----------



## southtexasreds

HogsNDogs said:


> Ohhhh I'm sorry I don't post on here maybe its because I'm catching blue suits all the time instead of talking about fishing.....


"Blue suits"? I think someone's been watching too many reruns of Tred Barta.


----------



## HogsNDogs

Just keep catching bait southtexasred...:


----------



## fishNwithfish

I don't post in here much but you guys are awesome! Congrats.


----------



## crawfishking

Great job once again! Can't wait to see all the pics!


----------



## HogsNDogs

It's nice that the guy with the swordfish seminar finally broke the state record.....


----------



## RSN

Congrats guys, definitely would have been a nickel if you didn't have to run so far to get home. plus 2 blue marlin for the hell of it...what a trip


----------



## StarlinMarlin

HogsNDogs said:


> It's nice that the guy with the swordfish seminar finally broke the state record.....


Dude, what's your problem? Bret wouldn't take you fishing or what?


----------



## HogsNDogs

Believe me I wouldn't fish with Brett if I was paid to....


----------



## Boomhauer75

Way to go guys! That is awesome.

Did somebody let the flies in?:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe

HogsNDogs said:


> Believe me I wouldn't fish with Brett if I was paid to
> 
> And he probably wouldn't **** on you if you were on fire so it's all good.
> 
> Nice job gents y'all r dialed.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Hey Hotdog -- didn't yo mama ever teach you "If you cant say something nice-- best not to say anything at all " or Better to be silent and be thought the fool than to open your mouth and Remove all doubt.
Congratulations to the Angler and the Team on the Booby Trap-- a lot of hours and work went into that fish.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Fantastic job!!!
On the news this morning ABC!
Also on the Dean& Rog radio show. 
Once again you guys have raised the bar!
That is the dream trip of a life time!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Congrats to Booby Trap Crew, Capt Ahab, and Brian the Angler for an unbelievable feat! Man, that fish is massive!!

David


----------



## SSN

Congrats Brett, Jeff and crew on such a great catch


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wowser! I saw media all over the net and TV yesterday! The Boobytrap is Global!!! haha


----------



## tamucc04

Wow incredible fish and reports look forward to the videos. As a bay guy I can only imagine the work y'all put in fit these but I'm sure those monsters were well earned.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

You know I have had a couple of drinks and ole hot dog just p'd me off if i could add anything to this thread it would be something that was told to me when i was just a wee lad
"Poor folks got Poor ways" quit being a hater hot dog
I met Brett at the seminar along with a number of other quality people like Nelson6500, but I don't remember seeing you there hot dog. What have you done for the others on this board or for veterans or every day hero's? Go back and ride daddy's or grandpas coattails and get your own before you come back and talk smack please/ D-bag,
Jeez
haters gonna hate I guess


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for all the cool replies.. Can't wait to get these pics and video up.. This thread has been a blast! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## southtexasreds

Links to news/press for us s tex guys?


----------



## broadonrod

southtexasreds said:


> Links to news/press for us s tex guys?


Here are a few links.. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Booby-Trap-Fishing-Team/309154672540270?ref=stream

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a shot off the video we are working on.. Capt. Jeff on the wire with one of the blue marlin..


----------



## Hotrod

Thats a badass last shot! Looks like all heck is breaking loose!


----------



## coastman

Sweet pics! Congrats guys!


----------



## saltwater4life

Hotrod said:


> Thats a badass last shot! Looks like all heck is breaking loose!


X2 that's a sweet shot bro, I bet it would look badass when its a HD picture


----------



## wacker

I know everybody is gogo over the fish but the boat handling and wiring skills should be a whole other seminar, love to see that stuff. Both jobs are very hard to learn and takes a lot of practice. 

I almost had a Blue join us in the salon for dinner last year. It is really hard to keep 60,000.00lbs out of the way of a ticked off fish.

Sweet pic!


----------



## capt.wronghand

*douche bag*



HogsNDogs said:


> Just ask Moon what was cleaned by the "Customers"


 27 yr old know it all, had your *** handed to ya lately?


----------



## bkb7777

wacker said:


> I know everybody is gogo over the fish but the boat handling and wiring skills should be a whole other seminar, love to see that stuff. Both jobs are very hard to learn and takes a lot of practice.


I agree!!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more pics from video clips.. Can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## Stay Bent

Watching these posts are awesome entertainment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Hanks bro.. We love fishing and really enjoy posting this stuff up... We have some insane footage this trip.. Can't wait to get it up.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Stay Bent

Alright. I feel like a kid in a candy store. (You guys give us hope to one day grow up and get tight)


----------



## bkb7777

I just ate some of the Tile fish yall caught and **** it was good.. I had to wait till 9:30 to cook it bc the wife is pregnant and she still smelled it.. Im in the dog house now.. lol But totally worth it!!


----------



## broadonrod

bkb7777 said:


> I just ate some of the Tile fish yall caught and **** it was good.. I had to wait till 9:30 to cook it bc the wife is pregnant and she still smelled it.. Im in the dog house now.. lol But totally worth it!!


Here is a pic of your dad bro! Dan this swordfish bill is headed your way soon as we pull it out of the cage bro!


----------



## KATILLAC

Awesome job guys!!! What a catch! A guy I work with texted me the pic and ask me "you think this is real " I said you see the boobytrap boat it's real!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man the media stuff is awesome! That bill is going to look pretty cool when it is finished. Trying to catch up been out of town a few days! Brett the pictures look great cant wait for the video!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Those are some really cool underwater shots! Very impressive.


----------



## bkb7777

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of your dad bro! Dan this swordfish bill is headed your way soon as we pull it out of the cage bro!


Thats a good pic. That bills gonna look sweet once its painted by Dan. I still cant believe it was my dad who caught it. It takes a hell of a team and captain's in this case to land a fish like that. I know this wont be the biggest one that will hit the docks coming off the booby trap, but yall have definately set the bar.


----------



## nelson6500

Awesome under water pics, that bill is massive congrats gentlemen.


----------



## Hydrocat

bkb7777 said:


> Thats a good pic. That bills gonna look sweet once its painted by Dan. I still cant believe it was my dad who caught it. It takes a hell of a team and captain's in this case to land a fish like that. I know this wont be the biggest one that will hit the docks coming off the booby trap, but yall have definately set the bar.


He's gonna need another gallon of paint for that baby! Awesome bill and underwater pics!


----------



## matthewsart

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of your dad bro! Dan this swordfish bill is headed your way soon as we pull it out of the cage bro!
> View attachment 621755


Wow, that is a nice bill. Yeah Brett, that will be a lot of fun to paint.
Keep the underwater footage coming, cant wait to see the video. Dan


----------



## jgale

Those Pics are great! I can't wait for the video!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Get suckas tight !


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies! I'm going to try and get the video up before we head back out... Going to have to crunch this one fast.... ... I have a friend flying in tomorrow evening from Florida  to fish with us... Hope this weather holds... I'm working on the video now... Ill get some more pics up too have some really cool pics from the trip just haven't had time to post them.. I just got back in town...Thanks again Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod

Yall have a great and safe trip as usual!


----------



## Cody989

Congrats on your last trip and good luck on the next one. GET TIGHT SUCKA


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the replies! I'm going to try and get the video up before we head back out... Going to have to crunch this one fast.... ... I have a friend flying in tomorrow evening from Florida  to fish with us... Hope this weather holds... I'm working on the video now... Ill get some more pics up too have some really cool pics from the trip just haven't had time to post them.. I just got back in town...Thanks again Capt. Ahab


Well get busy already!! your burning daylight!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Well get busy already!! your burning daylight!!!!!


It tough getting all this stuff into just a few minutes! I have realized I don't have the patience !!!! Load save , load save, load save.. About to pull my hair out lol..


----------



## Disco Lady

CONOOO!!!:spineyes:

DL :texasflag


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> It tough getting all this stuff into just a few minutes! I have realized I don't have the patience !!!! Load save , load save, load save.. About to pull my hair out lol..


Brett, you got my number if you need to outsource :doowapsta


----------



## BKB64

*Worth The Wait*

Been running through the trip in my head and all the awesome stuff I experienced and witnessed on that trip.. You got your hands full bro trying to get it into a 15 min video clip... I was there and still can't believe all that happened.. Can't Wait for more pics and the video.. WOW just WOW!!!


----------



## broadonrod

BKB64 said:


> Been running through the trip in my head and all the awesome stuff I experienced and witnessed on that trip.. You got your hands full bro trying to get it into a 15 min video clip... I was there and still can't believe all that happened.. Can't Wait for more pics and the video.. WOW just WOW!!!


Had a blast my friend! Having trouble with video again :/.. Here are a couple of Daytime Swordfish Pictures, your Texas State Record Swordfish, Tile Fish and a swordfish eyeball "Booby Trap Starburst" ... I have a lot more to post.... Still trying to get the video up.. Capt. Nick Stanzcyk will be arriving soon to make the next trip out with us on the Booby Trap and we can't wait.. Give Dan Matthews a shout to let him know what you want painted on your Swordfish Bill you can contact him thru our website Brian... www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Get Tight Sucka! Capt. AHAB  Congrats again on your record bro!!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

That is bad a***!!!


----------



## JFolm

Wow that's amazing.


----------



## jhbarc

Beautiful Photography


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful Pics Brett!!!


----------



## Dukman

Thank god I'm not constantly checking for the video or I'd never get any work done....... oh wait. 

Absolutely stunning pics and epic adventure. Congrats on a great trip, again!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dude........where is the video!!!!! I'm having withdrawals!!


----------



## nelson6500

Excellent pics capt. :brew2:


----------



## FISH TAILS

Video video video bring on the video bro!!! Those pics are crazy good looking!


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry guys ... The video is in progress but must wait until we get back in!!! I tried to get it done and ran into a couple of brick walls.. I am headed out in the morning with David one of our Holden Roofing sales reps, Josh ( Fishtails) here on 2cool.. Capt. Nick Stanczyk of BnM everyone was watching tonight on the Reel Rivals show .. Capt. Jeff and Matt! It is time to Get Tight Suckas! Ill get the video of the record swordfish and a couple blue marlin up soon as we get in... Most of it is done but couldn't get it finished in time.. Can't wait to get it finished but the gulf is calling our name for a few days.. This should be a fun trip looking forward to posting up the reports ... Hope everyone gets out on this nice weather window coming on.. Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## coastman

Awesome pics! Good luck on this next trip!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Great pics! Can't wait for the video! Should be sweet!


----------



## CAT TALES

I wonder when the video will be ready......


----------



## matthewsart

Hope you have another succesful trip, capt Ahab. Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod

OK!!! This will be our www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com best Video to date.. About 10 people just got thru watching it.. I gave all the footage to Miles our marketing manager and graphics designer here at our Holden Roofing office and he has done this entire video on his own time.. WOW is all I can say.. Im going to be editing the footage from now on and just handing it over to him for sure.. The video is loading now and hope to have it up soon... THIS IS TRIP 3 Video not the 30 swordfish video from this week. This video has daytime swordfishing footage, Blue Marlin footage and a lot more.. ( Miles you are the man my brother!!!) Can't wait for this sucker to load! *Ill have it up as soon as it gets finished loading..* Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## jhbarc

This waiting is killing me.


----------

